# Do Can-Am commander wheels fit brute?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

found a local set of 27x11x14 and 27x9x14 Big horns on 14" Commander take off wheels for $300. waiting to hear back from the guy but im thinking about getting them as a gift for my father. 



from my research Ive gathered that the Can-Am wheels are "close to 5+2" and that Brute wheels are 5+2. Only thing i can't find is if the bolt holes in the wheels are the same size for the lugs. 

Anybody do this before?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No they will not. CanAm's are 4/136 and Brutes are 4/110

Honda, and yamaha rims will fit (if they are all IRS or all SRA, but you cant mix and match) your brute


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

****, i thought i read they were the same... 


same as Teryx.... ugh... thats what happens when researching at work on the phone.. 

thanks for quick reply... maybe just get em for the tires and sell the wheels. we'll see.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have read somewhere that the newer brutes use a 4/137 pattern like can am does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

wish i found this before... 

Mules and sports do, also the 650... but the 750 is still 110... interesting tho. 

Kawasaki ATV Bolt Patterns - A Wheel Bolt Pattern Guide | My Bolt Pattern


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only the 650sra. The 650 irs is 4/110 as well.


----------



## houckjf (Mar 16, 2012)

i have the same issue. i found a set of 14in rim/tires for really cheap with 4/137 pattern for my brute which is 4/110. i am thinking of buying a set of hubs for a 650 praire which are 4/137 to see if that works. anyone have any ideas


----------

